# Canon EOS 7D Mark II Related Announcements Coming for Photokina [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 24, 2016)

```
We’re told that the EOS 7D Mark II will be getting some attention for Photokina this September with some kit and accessory announcements.</p>
<ol>
<li>A firmware announcement sometime in August, no word on whether it’s just a bug fix update or not. Don’t get your hopes up for a crazy new features! We’ll let you know if we hear any more about it.</li>
<li>The EOS 7D Mark II will come with a new lens kit, likely the new nano-usm EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM.</li>
<li>A new “affordable” wifi adaptor for the EOS 7D Mark II.</li>
</ol>
<p>We’re not sure what the new wifi adaptor looks like or what type of throughput it will offer, but if they could release a flash shoe wifi adaptor for around $100 USD, I think they’d get a lot of takers. I don’t think they sold a lot of the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081826-REG/canon_5754b009_wft_e7a_wireless_file_transmitter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">$769 Canon WFT-E7A</a> that is currently available.</p>
<p>We also don’t know if this new wifi adaptor will be specifically for the EOS 7D Mark II.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Otara (Jul 24, 2016)

Fingers crossed given the 7D1 firmware that improved buffer, although it could just be to make the 18-135's full feature set to work?


----------



## Dave Del Real (Jul 25, 2016)

Would be interesting to see if Canon can unlock 4K video to the CF slot.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 25, 2016)

Dave Del Real said:


> Would be interesting to see if Canon can unlock 4K video to the CF slot.



They did in 2013. The 1DC.


----------



## Dave Del Real (Jul 25, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Dave Del Real said:
> 
> 
> > Would be interesting to see if Canon can unlock 4K video to the CF slot.
> ...



LOL....and it would be great (and a huge surprise from Canon) if they did it in 2016 with the 7D2.


----------



## Dave Del Real (Jul 25, 2016)

So many negative Nancys and Debbie downers. I know Canon won't give us anything spectacular, they're very protective and conservative - nice to dream though, right?


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 25, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Don’t get your hopes up for a crazy new features!



I expect this crowd to disregard that very sound advice. ;P


----------



## Dave Del Real (Jul 25, 2016)

Just seems odd that there would be an announcement in August with Photokina in September. Does that mean that there's more than just bug fixes that would require an earlier announcement?


----------



## eosuser1234 (Jul 25, 2016)

Canon in Japan, is still pushing this camera strong, with huge wall advertisements in Yodobashi Camera Akiba, touting it as the "image monster."

I am keeping my fingers crossed for 4k video to the CF card. 

Although not owning a 1 series since the 1Dm2, the 7Dm2 is an amazing tool and camera.


----------



## Dave Del Real (Jul 25, 2016)

eosuser1234 said:


> ...I am keeping my fingers crossed for 4k video to the CF card.



Me too.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 25, 2016)

Maybe they'll fix the focussing problem that some users are reporting.


----------



## Macoose (Jul 25, 2016)

My 7DII is at Canon for service [sensor cleaning]. Is it possible that they would upgrade the firmware this early?


----------



## Khufu (Jul 25, 2016)

It's a WiFi battery grip with a DSXXXXXX product code, I mentioned it a few days ago in that 5D4 thread after finding its WiFi module details on the site that has the 5D4 WiFi module documents...


----------



## Khufu (Jul 25, 2016)

WiFi Module: AZD238
7D2 WiFi Grip Product Code: DS586101

I'm trying to remember how I came to the above conclusion, ha! But I think it's along the lines of there being a 7D1 WiFi grip that's a DSXX... product and nothing else except dSLR bodies (plus the EOS M and M2) and dSLR Grips carry those codes (right?)

Here's the link to your (available/still top-secret) documents 

https://fccid.io/AZD238


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 25, 2016)

Dave Del Real said:


> Would be interesting to see if Canon can unlock 4K video to the CF slot.



There have been discussions elsewhere

http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=13746.msg161526#msg161526


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 25, 2016)

Well, if this rumor is not the nail in the coffin for a 7D3 in 2017*, I don't know what is.
_
*I've personally never argued for a quick follow-up with a 7D3, but others have done so of late._

- A


----------



## Otara (Jul 25, 2016)

The huge 7D 2.0 firmware update got released slightly over 2 years before the 7D2. I think it will be a question of what it actually contains for whether this is really proof of a 7D3 sooner rather than later, ad Id be surprised if it tried to match that rather than simply add functionality for the new toys.

I dont see any problems with a 2017 release either way though, its just how much they try to approach vs beat the D500.


----------



## CanoKnight (Jul 25, 2016)

eosuser1234 said:


> Canon in Japan, is still pushing this camera strong, with huge wall advertisements in Yodobashi Camera Akiba, touting it as the "image monster."
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for 4k video to the CF card.
> 
> Although not owning a 1 series since the 1Dm2, the 7Dm2 is an amazing tool and camera.



I would settle for improved 1080p which is poor compared to the competition (gh4).


----------



## Otara (Jul 25, 2016)

The 7D 2.0 firmware update was pretty big:

Improves maximum burst during continuous shooting.
JPEG Large/Fine: About 94 (126) bursts1 -> About 110 (130) bursts2
RAW: About 15 (15) bursts1 -> About 23 (25) bursts2
RAW+JPEG Large/Fine: About 6 (6) bursts1 -> About 17 (17) bursts2
Supports a new accessory, of the GPS Receiver GP-E2
Adds a maximum ISO Auto setting function
Adds an in-camera RAW processing function
Adds a Quick Control function during playback
Adds a rating function
Adds a JPEG image resizing function
Adds a sound recording level manual adjustment function
Adds a file name setting function
Adds a time zone setting function
Faster scrolling of magnified images

So not as big as 5D2, was still substantial. From memory though they flagged it was coming (presumably to keep sales up), so I agree its more likely this is just a smaller update for hardware/bugs.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> I don’t think they sold a lot of the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081826-REG/canon_5754b009_wft_e7a_wireless_file_transmitter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">$769 Canon WFT-E7A</a> that is currently available.</p>



I wonder if after some time the 5D IV is out they will start to discount the WFT-E7 to clear the stocks... :

But it does offer also other features like a cabled connection (useful when you can't use WiFi) so maybe it will still be sold at that absurd price for a very niche market.


----------



## xps (Jul 25, 2016)

Bennymiata said:


> Maybe they'll fix the focussing problem that some users are reporting.



Mine was at service again last week, still suffering from grainy and blurry pictures at an shutter speed faster than 1ms. 
Got it back with the advice to keep the firm- and software current. Maybe the AF problems will be sold by such an upgrade. No further information on the trace-letter.


----------



## sulla (Jul 25, 2016)

While the hot-shoe contacts are capable of data transmission (GPS, e.g.) and "data" could certainly anything like image data for a WIFI transfer, I doubt Canon would be able to achieve very high data rates through the hot-shoe contacts. I can't imagine 54 or 72 Mbps for a socket built for flash communication. But a hot-shoe WIFI adapter would have my name all over it... Keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## SteveM (Jul 25, 2016)

Don't think they'd make an announcement for minor bug fixes so I'm quite looking forward to it. Presumably the 7D Mklll is nowhere near ready and with heavy competition now from the D500....it is very likely good. Not much interested in the 4K video (today anyway), enhanced autofocus tracking? More points available at f8?


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 25, 2016)

Bennymiata said:


> Maybe they'll fix the focussing problem that some users are reporting.



Interesting poser. I returned a few 7Dii bodies to Canon and never got a direct answer as to what caused the issues I experienced.

Was it hardware or faulty units? Canon spoke of possible batch issues due to things like dropped containers or similar 'bump' mulfunctions.

New software would be great but I'm still sceptical as it was never established that the focussing errors was due to software issues.


----------



## weixing (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi,
Maybe the LCD screen of 7D2 is actually a touchscreen and they will enable it in the new firmware... Maybe I'm dreaming... ha ha ha ;D

Have a nice day.


----------



## tron (Jul 25, 2016)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> Maybe the LCD screen of 7D2 is actually a touchscreen and they will enable it in the new firmware... Maybe I'm dreaming... ha ha ha ;D
> 
> Have a nice day.


You are certainly dreaming. Maybe the new firmware will increase high iso and low iso IQ. Oh wait! Now I am dreaming ;D ;D ;D


----------



## j-nord (Jul 25, 2016)

I think a lot of people are looking for 7Diii rumors. Unfortunately, I bet these 7Dii announcements are just a hold over and we are a long way off from seeing a 7Diii (at least photokina 2017).


----------



## tron (Jul 25, 2016)

j-nord said:


> I think a lot of people are looking for 7Diii rumors. Unfortunately, I bet these 7Dii announcements are just a hold over and we are a long way off from seeing a 7Diii (at least photokina 2017).


You must mean Photokina 2018. It is held biennially as far as I know.


----------



## PeterP (Jul 25, 2016)

New dedicated WiFi module sounds interesting!
But it would need to compete with the 28$ WiFi adaptor I made out of a tp-link tl-mr3040 and a 10$ app. 

Basically turns the 28$ mr3040 into a 300$ camranger.
Search youtube on how to diy it, or read the petapixel article here
http://petapixel.com/2016/07/14/wirelessly-control-dslr-less-40/

4K video meh, who knows if they would enable that on a crop sensor body, Video looks much better on FF.

However offering to remove the AA filter (for a fee) would be of greatly more interest to me!


----------



## pvalpha (Jul 25, 2016)

tron said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


If you're going to dream - don't dream small.  Maybe they actually installed a SD UHS-II slot in the camera. Remember, SD is backwards compatible.  That would mean you could have the 312MB/s UHS-II cards... Almost fast enough for DCI 4k mjpeg, and would have 145MB/s advantage over the max 167MB/s CF specification. With a card running at spec-speed you'd be able to drive the camera at 10fps pretty much till the card is full. Spec wise, of course. At best we'll see 80-90% of the spec in practical throughput. 
Realistically,I expect very minor tweaks to how some of the timings work, maybe something focus algorithm related. *shrug* They're not going to do anything that competes with the 5D4.


----------



## BokehBalls (Jul 25, 2016)

7D mark II released just two years ago. I think there won't be 7D m3 before end of 2018.


----------



## DavidA (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't think they can fix my core 7dII issue with a firmware patch - high ISO performance. I really like the 7dII capabilities EXCEPT for ISO performance @1600 and above. I had AF issues with an early versions of the camera/firmware, but those got resolved by exchanging bodies, firmware updates and sending the camera to Canon for calibration. I really don't need new features (except RAW buffer) other than a significant improvement in the sensor and ISO performance.


----------



## justawriter (Jul 25, 2016)

Along with an exclusive implementation of Pokemon Go, the update will add a Siri/Cortana like service that will let the user adjust camera settings with voice commands and even get advice about setting up a shot. In "Camera Forum" mode the camera will make cutting remarks about your lack of talent and recommend you take up a hobby that doesn't involve creativity. ;D


----------



## SteveM (Jul 25, 2016)

I must be missing the point here with the wifi adaptor....is that a big selling point???
I use a CamRanger with my iPad (or android phone) which is half the price of the current dedicated wifi adaptor, and provides a_ lot_ of functionality. The new one will be less than half the price?
You've got to assume that anything new with a 7D Mkll will be related to stemming the potential flow of lost sales to the D500 (are there not wifi problems with the D500?? - vaguely remember reading something about it....might be wrong though)


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 26, 2016)

dilbert said:


> And people say that the gap to the 7DIII will be as long as the 7D to 7DII gap.
> 
> I don't think so...



Are you addressing the gap in terms of AF performance?

It will be, but in a different way. The DR coming off the 80D sensor at low ISO is heads and shoulders above the 7DII. One would assume the 7DIII will have at least as good of a sensor as the 80D. That's a considerably bigger jump than the 7D to 7DII in terms of image sensor performance.


----------



## LSeries (Jul 26, 2016)

Michael Clark said:


> It will be, but in a different way. The DR coming off the 80D sensor at low ISO is heads and shoulders above the 7DII. One would assume the 7DIII will have at least as good of a sensor as the 80D. That's a considerably bigger jump than the 7D to 7DII in terms of image sensor performance.



My shots are still going to be crap  New camera bodies should also upgrade skills!


----------



## ronaldbyram (Jul 26, 2016)

justawriter said:


> Along with an exclusive implementation of Pokemon Go, the update will add a Siri/Cortana like service that will let the user adjust camera settings with voice commands and even get advice about setting up a shot. In "Camera Forum" mode the camera will make cutting remarks about your lack of talent and recommend you take up a hobby that doesn't involve creativity. ;D


The more Complex the mind, the greater the need for the simplicity of Play! (Shore Leave. James T. Kirk)


----------



## pvalpha (Jul 26, 2016)

BokehBalls said:


> 7D mark II released just two years ago. I think there won't be 7D m3 before end of 2018.


It will be 2017 because of the D500. They won't be able to make up the gap with firmware features on the 7D2. They have also invested heavily in the segment, as is demonstrated by the number of features given to the 7D2. That means they'll defend it just as heavily. So I do expect a 7D3 in 2017. 

I also expect that 7D3 for more reasons than just the D500 - the 7D2 was the APS-C version of the 5Ds/r sensor pixel density-wise. I fully expect the 7D3 to have the APS-C version of the 5Ds/r2 sensor. Which if the 5Ds/r goes to 100MP-120MP will mean a sensor between 38MP and 48mp. I also expect not only the ADC but BSI, as Canon has been working on both engineering projects since 2010. 

If the 5D4 has a 24MP sensor, then I'd push my estimates out to 2018-2019 for the 7D3 and 5Ds/r2 respectively. But that's a long time to allow for market erosion in a volatile economy. If the 5D4 has a 28-32MP sensor, then my estimates are likely correct. If the 5D4 has a 28-38MP sensor with BSI, then you could probably take my prediction to the bank.  But I'm not a betting man, so daydreams these are until reality sets in.  

After all, what is life if we can't speculate about our pet ideas?


----------



## glness (Jul 26, 2016)

I'd love to get this camera, but only when it gets the sensor upgrade in a III version. Hope that is soon.


----------



## j-nord (Jul 26, 2016)

tron said:


> j-nord said:
> 
> 
> > I think a lot of people are looking for 7Diii rumors. Unfortunately, I bet these 7Dii announcements are just a hold over and we are a long way off from seeing a 7Diii (at least photokina 2017).
> ...


You are correct, thank you for correcting me. To clarify, I don't think we will see a 7Diii earlier than end of 2017 but more likely mid or end of 2018.


----------



## tron (Jul 26, 2016)

j-nord said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > j-nord said:
> ...


This is what I believe too. At least - if true - let's hope they put this delay to good use ( = sensor much better at high iso not only having better dr in very low iso just like 80d)


----------



## Dave Del Real (Jul 27, 2016)

I just hope Canon doesn't hold back on this firmware update. Unlocking new features would be huge.


----------



## whothafunk (Jul 27, 2016)

if Canon really wants to unlock some features on the 7D2 with the firmware, I don't see anything worth mentioning other than:
- bigger buffer
- more incremental AF tweaks like the 1Dx has


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 27, 2016)

I also believe the 2017 time frame is exceptionally possible. *IF* they can use the same, or most of, the same mechanical tooling for the 7Dii. The weather sealing, buttons and so forth would not need to change.

So, what would be the delta from the 7Dii to 7Diii, sensor, main circuit board to support CFast and newer DIGIC processor(s). The 7Diii may only need a single DIGIC7[+]. We do not know the real capabilities of that ASIC yet.

The only 2 caveats are WIFI and Touchscreen. It is very possible they will be able to change the GPS module to a GPS/WIFI module, maybe NFC in there as well. Broadcom, and the like, have some compelling solutions.

As far as Touchscreen, I would have to guess, minimal changes to the tooling would be required.

As for the rest, the sensor, as a previous comment suggests, it would be in development at the same time as the 5DSii and 5Div. I have to imagine that is already in the works, and depending on form factor, the existing slappy bits would not have to change.

The final component is firmware, between the 80D, 1DXii and 5Div, all the bits for the firmware will be available for integration into the 7Diii.

Again, so unless there is a compelling reason to change the mechanical enclosure, the R&D for a 7Diii is very minimal compared to the 5Div.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 27, 2016)

LoneRider said:


> I also believe the 2017 time frame is exceptionally possible. *IF* they can use the same, or most of, the same mechanical tooling for the 7Dii. The weather sealing, buttons and so forth would not need to change.
> 
> ... truncated ...
> 
> Again, so unless there is a compelling reason to change the mechanical enclosure, the R&D for a 7Diii is very minimal compared to the 5Div.



No one is doubting that Canon could make the 7D3 in 2017. We're just saying that they have bigger fish to fry / they have more pressing needs in 2017:


6D2


A prosumer / better-than-basic EOS-M model with an integral viewfinder (still APS-C)


A new slate of Rebels (As unsexy as these are, the money from this line underwrites all the sexy stuff we love)


Possibly a surprise of a new type of camera -- perhaps FF mirrorless with a fixed lens, perhaps a high MP sensor in a 1-series body, perhaps a new SL1 rig, perhaps an interchangeable lens version of the XC10, etc. Canon can't just fill its development pipeline with sequels -- it needs to leave room in the release calendar for new product types that disrupt the market or go after new customers.

I'll reiterate from other threads: the D500's mere _existence_ is not enough to get Canon to radically change it's heretofore glacial refresh timelines for the 7D brand -- _it needs to actually sell well_. The D500 needs to either convert large numbers of Canon users or be a such a standalone financial success for Nikon that Canon has a rethink of the opportunity in this market segment. I personally have not seen the data that would suggest the D500 is that successful of a product.

- A


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 27, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> I'll reiterate from other threads: the D500's mere _existence_ is not enough to get Canon to radically change it's heretofore glacial refresh timelines for the 7D brand -- _it needs to actually sell well_. The D500 needs to either convert large numbers of Canon users or be a such a standalone financial success for Nikon that Canon has a rethink of the opportunity in this market segment. I personally have not seen the data that would suggest the D500 is that successful of a product.
> 
> I would agree with notion that Canon does not necessarily have to go toe to toe with Nikon. My point is simply that with as great as much of the 7Dii is, the most work and cost intensive parts to upgrade do not need to be updated. Literally, the 7Diii would be a handful of very minor mechanical changes, PCB changes and software lifts from the 1DXii and 5Div.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 27, 2016)

LoneRider said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I'll reiterate from other threads: the D500's mere _existence_ is not enough to get Canon to radically change it's heretofore glacial refresh timelines for the 7D brand -- _it needs to actually sell well_. The D500 needs to either convert large numbers of Canon users or be a such a standalone financial success for Nikon that Canon has a rethink of the opportunity in this market segment. I personally have not seen the data that would suggest the D500 is that successful of a product.
> ...



Sure, but this speaks to a business that frequently tweaks/upgrades it's offerings because it is relatively easy to do so. You are describing _Sony's_ business model, which is to flood the market with new offerings to get a foothold against two very well cemented competitors. 

Frequent tweaking of models = dramatically increased excess and obsolescence costs and a very difficult prospect for getting top dollar for new products (if you know new products are right around the corner). So Sony is burning through cash to establish itself when Canon simply doesn't need to. 

Again, all that changes when Canon starts being outsold, starts losing core customers, etc. This (to my knowledge) hasn't happened yet.

- A


----------



## Alastair Norcross (Jul 27, 2016)

Michael Clark said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > And people say that the gap to the 7DIII will be as long as the 7D to 7DII gap.
> ...


The 80D has about one stop more DR at low ISO than the 7DII. For almost every shooting situation, that's literally imperceptible. Unless you are pushing your low ISO shadows by more than 3 stops, no-one will see the difference. At high ISO, the difference between the two sensors is also imperceptible. The difference between the 7D and 7DII is actually quite significant. I owned the 7D for 4 years, and have had the 7DII since it was released. The high ISO is a lot better, and at low ISO, the banding in the shadows is gone, making NR much more effective. So, no, the jump in sensor performance from 7DII to 80D is actually a lot smaller than the jump from 7D to 7DII.


----------



## anden (Jul 27, 2016)

The one thing I miss on my 7D2 is 720p100/120 video, for sports slow motion. I guess I can only dream of that type of upgrade from new firmware.


----------



## Dave Del Real (Jul 27, 2016)

anden said:


> The one thing I miss on my 7D2 is 720p100/120 video, for sports slow motion. I guess I can only dream of that type of upgrade from new firmware.



If we're dreaming, why not 1080p 120? I fully believe the camera is capable.


----------



## anden (Jul 28, 2016)

Dave Del Real said:


> anden said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing I miss on my 7D2 is 720p100/120 video, for sports slow motion. I guess I can only dream of that type of upgrade from new firmware.
> ...



720p is a good balance between quality and space, for my usage.

And I need autofocus. The fact that 1080p60 is available but without AF I think suggests some sort of fundamental limitation. 1080p120 with AF therefore feels beyond dreaming. But I wouldn't say no thanks.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 28, 2016)

Alastair Norcross said:


> Michael Clark said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



I also own both a 7D and 7DII. I don't see that big a difference between them in terms of DR at low ISO. I do see quite a bit less shot noise at high ISO with the newer model. But most of my work with the 7D2 is at high ISO shooting sports under lights or as my "long" body when shooting theatrically lit concerts. When I am using it at low ISO it's usually in very bright daylight. If I'm shooting in very low light or high contrast scenes I'm using a 5DIII with 5DII if a second body is needed.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 29, 2016)

When people were wondering when the 7D2 was going to be released I read a couple of comments that they did not want it to be merely an incremental improvement over the 7D and they wanted it to be right in all departments, especially the AF. In that time, there were developments which they then wanted to incorporate like dual-pixel AF and there were a couple of things that Canon were not quite happy with so rather than delay a half-baked change they preferred to wait (in that time the 7D was still a fine camera).
I would not be surprised if they are taking the same approach again - the 7D2 is a damned good camera so what is the rush? Make sure you have a package that is a genuine step forward.


----------



## Alastair Norcross (Jul 29, 2016)

Michael Clark said:


> Alastair Norcross said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Clark said:
> ...


I agree that there isn't a big difference in DR at low ISO, which was never a big deal for me anyway. The only time extra DR at low ISO is relevant is when you want to push shadows a lot. What the 7DII did improve, as I said, was shadow banding at low ISO. Specifically, it's pretty much gone. This doesn't show up in standard measurements of DR, but it, in fact, makes a difference in precisely those situations where people want more DR. Because it's easier to clean up pushed shadows at low ISO on the 7DII, it does have more effective DR, if you really want it. Because none of the standard DR tests actually try to produce the best image, by using NR, for example, this difference doesn't show up. Most 7DII owners who use low ISO a lot have commented on it. If you are mostly using your 7DII at high ISO for sports, you won't notice this difference, though you will, as you do, notice a significant improvement in high ISO performance over the 7D. My point was simply that, when you take all aspects of the sensor into consideration, the improvement from the 7D to the 7DII is actually quite large, much larger than that from the 7DII to the 80D.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 29, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> I'll reiterate from other threads: the D500's mere _existence_ is not enough to get Canon to radically change it's heretofore glacial refresh timelines for the 7D brand -- _it needs to actually sell well_.





Alastair Norcross said:


> My point was simply that, when you take all aspects of the sensor into consideration, the improvement from the 7D to the 7DII is actually quite large, much larger than that from the 7DII to the 80D.



Agree with these comments, which I think sums things up nicely.

The main reason to update the 7DII would come from both internal and external market pressures.

Internally, the latest APS-C sensor (80D) is a nice improvement, but not huge. And, in fact any advantage disappears at higher ISOs, which is where the 7DII lives for many of its users. This isn't unique to APS-C, by the way. The 1DX II significantly improved low ISO dynamic range, but it isn't a big jump at higher ISOs over the original 1DX. 

So, other than a desire to have the "latest" sensor, there isn't a compelling reason for an update. An extra year or so of sensor research and improvements would likely benefit 7D users more than a quick refresh.

Externally, one would have to know how much of a competitive threat the D500 is. We could debate that endlessly. If the D500 is a big seller, even that doesn't necessarily have any significance for Canon. The time between the 7DI and 7DII was nothing in comparison to the long-delay between the D300 and D500, which means there was a lot of pent-up demand for Nikon to address. 

Looking at the side-by-side feature comparison that was posted some time back, there really isn't that much difference (Touch Screen, Flip Screen, Wireless and 4K) between the Nikon and the Canon.

For those who want 4K, it is a really big deal. But, for most of us it's not. Touch Screen and Flip Screen are nice features, but nobody is going to switch brands over that. If Canon offers an inexpensive wireless accessory, that could take care of that deficiency (Personally, I'd love to see a battery grip with wireless integrated into the grip). 

The other differences are chiefly brand differences (Nikon vs. Canon autofocus and sensor performance). Canon isn't going to adopt either of these (they will instead continue to perfect their own versions), which again means patience will be a virtue.

Having said all that though, I do think it is entirely possible that a new 7DIII will surface before the end of 2017 or possibly in early 2018, which would be sooner than before, but not a rushed refresh.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Jul 30, 2016)

Well after getting a 1DXII, the 7DII hasn't been used much but I'd like 4K to be enabled so I can use it as a B cam with like resolution.


----------



## xps (Jul 31, 2016)

Seems to be/Maybe this WIFI-Adapter:
http://digicame-info.com/2016/07/wi-fiw-e1.html

As read on another rumor page

SD-Card-Wifi Adapter


----------



## Meatcurry (Jul 31, 2016)

xps said:


> Seems to be/Maybe this WIFI-Adapter:
> http://digicame-info.com/2016/07/wi-fiw-e1.html
> 
> As read on another rumor page
> ...



Interesting that it appears it can enable remote control of the camera, something missing from the eye-fi cards


----------



## Dave Del Real (Aug 4, 2016)

I wonder if the update will come towards the end of the month or sooner?


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 4, 2016)

xps said:


> Seems to be/Maybe this WIFI-Adapter:
> http://digicame-info.com/2016/07/wi-fiw-e1.html
> 
> As read on another rumor page
> ...



YES!

And this is why a firmware update is part of the package....


----------

